# $21000 / 2br - Mobile home and 20 acres (latimer county)



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks rough, but might be worth it to someone.
20 acres and a 14x60, 2 bedroom 1 bath mobile home with eletric ran to it. 20 arces has a frsh spring, pond and lots of hunting and wild game. 21,000.00

you can email, call or text 918-448-1259 or 918-448-3438 
Pics at link http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1683188946.html


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

choose to email person for info. instead


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

As it is a craigslist post, you would probably have to contact them for more info.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

oh, sorry. 
thank you.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

good luck!


----------

